# How to add flight schedule to Google now



## hellot1M (Oct 31, 2012)

I have booked a flight from Seattle to little rock for next month and I want to add that flight schedule as a card on Google now. What's the best way of doing this? I love the idea of the information provided through Google now and would love to get this going. I searched Google but it just tells me to search flights.. I've searched the flight I'm taking. Plane, time and every combination of words I could think of and I just can't figure it out. Is there a manual way of adding this information? I've noticed with the new update it will take your flight schedule from the email sent after booking but it didn't work. I've got the card enabled for that feature.. nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hellot1M (Nov 1, 2012)

Just replying to bring this question back to the top. 

Is everyone who's viewed this really not understand either 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony Tan (Nov 14, 2012)

tsdeaton said:


> Just replying to bring this question back to the top.
> 
> Is everyone who's viewed this really not understand either
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same question, waiting for Answer.
I am on AOSP Jelly Bean 4.1.1 on HTC One X


----------



## hellot1M (Nov 15, 2012)

Tony Tan said:


> Same question, waiting for Answer.
> I am on AOSP Jelly Bean 4.1.1 on HTC One X

Click to collapse



I just booked my flight today and received the email about it but Google now refuses to accept it. I ordered a bunch of stuff and Google now saw the emails and kept me notified automatically of its shipping status. 

After further research it seems like having flight information is limited to using Google to search and book flights rather than kayak or other popular apps. Very lame!! As it can understand when I order something from amazon and even gohastings which is very minor company most common in the south. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asitaka (Nov 17, 2012)

I too don't know the best way to add a flight card, but I do know that if you search your flight, a card will appear... now how to make it re-appear like magic on the date of the flight, I don't know.

I'm using CM10 Japanese remix.


----------



## hellot1M (Dec 2, 2012)

Asitaka said:


> I too don't know the best way to add a flight card, but I do know that if you search your flight, a card will appear... now how to make it re-appear like magic on the date of the flight, I don't know.
> 
> I'm using CM10 Japanese remix.

Click to collapse



Mine appeared only once I was in the airport







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattc3325 (Dec 2, 2012)

I know on mine I had to add to calendar(just for my own personal reasons on that) and it did show up like hours before taking off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## hellot1M (Dec 8, 2012)

mattc3325 said:


> I know on mine I had to add to calendar(just for my own personal reasons on that) and it did show up like hours before taking off
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yea really annoying. I wish there was a way to get Google to notice this but not enough people use the feature for Google to care/notice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dustynoff (Dec 8, 2012)

*Manually get the flight card in google now*

I figured out a way to get the flight card and destination weather forecast to appear in google now, simply send the flight confirmation to your google mail account (the same one used to register the phone), no need for adding calender event.
I used an old confirmation, edit the mail content to reflect a new flight date for tomorrow and sent it to my google mail and voila, google now updated immediately.


----------



## marzialex (Feb 11, 2013)

is that avaiable in europe?


----------



## tranquill1800 (Mar 23, 2013)

dustynoff said:


> I figured out a way to get the flight card and destination weather forecast to appear in google now, simply send the flight confirmation to your google mail account (the same one used to register the phone), no need for adding calender event.
> I used an old confirmation, edit the mail content to reflect a new flight date for tomorrow and sent it to my google mail and voila, google now updated immediately.

Click to collapse



Can u share the format of your email pls

Thanks


----------



## sunnymiu (Apr 4, 2013)

tranquill1800 said:


> Can u share the format of your email pls
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Same here. I wanna know how it looks like too.


----------



## torr310 (May 24, 2013)

sunnymiu said:


> Same here. I wanna know how it looks like too.

Click to collapse



same here, I just sent an email with my flight information and I also added flight information to my calendar.
Nothing show up in Google Now!

Edit:
I found an article, the flight status appears about 10 mins later after I searched for the flight number.

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/39504/android-4-2-using-google-now-to-monitor-your-flights-status/


----------



## killer360kill (Jul 5, 2013)

hey dustynoff,

Can you please send me the old confirmation e-mail that you used to add the flight schedule card. 

Kind regards 

Killer360kill


----------



## jdobbelaar (Aug 4, 2013)

*sending flight info to gmail works!*



dustynoff said:


> I figured out a way to get the flight card and destination weather forecast to appear in google now, simply send the flight confirmation to your google mail account (the same one used to register the phone), no need for adding calender event.
> I used an old confirmation, edit the mail content to reflect a new flight date for tomorrow and sent it to my google mail and voila, google now updated immediately.

Click to collapse



This totally worked for me!

I sent myself this message:

Subject: flight confirmation
Body: American Airlines flight 1456 Miami to Boston arrives 2:15pm, August 4, 2013.

Google Now immediately provided a card with this info and more - basically everything I would get if I Googled "American Airlines 1456".  I expect that some of the detail in the message I sent was unnecessary, like the cities, and arrival time.


----------



## Gtoor (Oct 28, 2015)

*Google Now*

Sent your itinerary to your gmail on your phone, close to date of travel it will appear in your google Now account.


----------

